# Hack dir disappears



## thepicman (May 5, 2004)

On 01/02/06 my hack directory flew the coop  I noticed when I did not get my DailyMail from one of my TiVos.

DSR708 not connected to phone line, running the pre-zipper scripts. Seems like everything else is intact. What might have happened?

TPM


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

was it in /var?
/var gets wiped from time to time.


----------



## thepicman (May 5, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> was it in /var?
> /var gets wiped from time to time.


All of the other things in the /var dir are still there?


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

> All of the other things in the /var dir are still there?


That's because they were there originally. When the log files get too full the Tivo will wipe the /var directopry and rebuild a new one from scratch. Since your /var/hack directory wasn't part of the original file structure it disappears. Rule of thumb is to install your hacks in a partition other than /var. Set up a new /hack directory in the root directory of the active partition and then revise your rc.sysinit.author file and the PATH statement to point to the new file locations.


----------



## DaveSchott (Nov 10, 2002)

In which partition was the var wiped out?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

var is in /dev/hda9


----------



## DaveSchott (Nov 10, 2002)

OK - I read somewhere that " Partition 9 is a special for a number of reasons, including the fact that it usually survives a system software update by TiVo ".

So apparently the quote is just a partly accurate statement. time to relocate the hacks! Don't the hacks have to go into both active and inactive partitions?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

they can go where ever you want them just make sure the system can find them by adding the location to your path.


----------

